
Quora Ads vs. Reddit Ads; Do They Work? (A $2,500 Experiment) - elorant
https://wersm.com/quora-ads-vs-reddit-ads-do-they-really-work/
======
PaulHoule
Tldr. They spent $2500 to make five sales. One can only hope these customers
have a lifetime value > $500.

